

Samsung Unpacked – Gear VR and Oculus with John Carmack - somid3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO6T4M4VMuk

======
alttab
It didn't immediately occur to me, but the Gear VR uses a Note 4, not special
Oculus hardware. This looks like an upscale version of "Google Cardboard",
which isn't nearly as close to a product as this seemed to be, with an "eco-
system" of content.

~~~
somid3
This has a gyroscope that senses 5x more often than your smart phone. I also
has direct to kernel routines to render images faster -- its spec is 20
milliseconds! It uses the Note 4 screen, yes.

